# "New" Parabolan



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

OK, back in the day in the early 90s, Parabolan was my goto injectable. Genuinely superb gains in strength and mass, nice and lean, and pretty much kept it all. I know that Negma ceased production mid/late-90s, but have noticed that it is now available again being remanufactured by certain UGLs.

Does anyone here have any experience with the original Parabolan in comparison with the modern variant? Or just perhaps personal experience with the new version?

I have noticed that some sites seem to label Trenbolone Acetate as Parabolan, but as I understand it this is NOT the case as it was Trenbolone Hexahydrobenzylcarbonate.

Would be interested to know any experiences, for that point in my training where due to advancing years, and impatience I once again look for a little assistance. 

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i used it ,it was horrendously expensive for me but 2 shots a week is

all i took,gave a very hard look and mental vascularity,but got nose

bleeds as well.

never used it again.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

is not parabolan the humangrade steroid version of Tren?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Parabolin

Trenbolone Hexahydrobenzylcarbonate 76.5mg

Indications

Parabolin is indicated in treatment of severe muscular dystrophy and severe unrelated muscular catabolism as well as acute growth failure.

Presentation

Each carton contains 3 or 5 ampoules of 1.5ml (76.5mg/1.5ml)

MADE BY ALPHA PHARMA


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

there supposed to be good too lol.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Guys

It was stupendous when I used it. The only thing I was wary of was my strength gains were so fast that I used to ramp it back a little to avoid damaging the tendons or attach points. I would just like to be confident, that come the time I was spending the hard earned green on something that was the genuine article.

Cheers

D


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

mal said:


> i used it ,it was horrendously expensive for me but 2 shots a week is
> 
> all i took,gave a very hard look and mental vascularity,but got nose
> 
> ...


So extreme internal nasal vascularity as well! 

cheers

D


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

it is tren with a heavier ester weight that why you only get 76.5mg/ml

stick to acetate.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

SteamRod said:


> it is tren with a heavier ester weight that why you only get 76.5mg/ml
> 
> stick to acetate.


So do both work in the same way then. Would Acetate require pinning more regularly, or would they both be OK at 2EW?

Cheers

D


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

no dude the acetate requires frequent injections, the Tren Enanthate is a long acting form of Tren and only requires 1 shot a week so try the Tren E i think it would be better.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

You'll have to inject acetate at least once EOD. I'm gonna do it ED for my upcoming cycle.

Ant


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Parabolan is just TREN with the hex ester attactched to it

They reffer to the hex ester as the medium length ester of the 3 tren ester commonly available

You canuse tren ace which will require ED or EOD injection

Or you can use tren enth which only requires weekly injections

Most ugl sell tren ace in a 10ml vial dosed at 100mg/ml

Tren enth is in a 10ml vial dosed at 200mg/ml normally

Only time ive seen tren hex made by a ugl is if they make a tri tren

Tren is good sh1t


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i used the original and it was very good, i have used Tren Hex from a few labs since and it has not impressed me.

i have just come off a 8 week cycle of the Alpha Pharma Parabolan and it is very good certainly will be using it again....


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i used the original and it was very good, i have used Tren Hex from a few labs since and it has not impressed me.
> 
> i have just come off a 8 week cycle of the Alpha Pharma Parabolan and it is very good certainly will be using it again....


how would you say it compares to other tren esters mate?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it certainly is better than Enthanate for lack of sides and better than Acetate for strength but i would have to run the exact same cycle but with theother 2 to be certain......all i can say is i preffered it


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> i used the original and it was very good, i have used Tren Hex from a few labs since and it has not impressed me.
> 
> i have just come off a 8 week cycle of the Alpha Pharma Parabolan and it is very good certainly will be using it again....


Sorry Paul,

Just a general question. How much Parabolan did you run per week?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PRL said:


> Sorry Paul,
> 
> Just a general question. How much Parabolan did you run per week?


just 1 ampule Mon/Wed/Fri for 8 weeks mate


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> just 1 ampule Mon/Wed/Fri for 8 weeks mate


Wicked thanks. Just so expensive. See how I get on running the same later.

Cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i ran it with 1ml of Rohm Prop Mon/Wed/Fri and gained 10lbs in 8 weeks was well impressed with the gain in both weight and strength for such a low dose...


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

DrRinse said:


> You'll have to inject acetate at least once EOD. I'm gonna do it ED for my upcoming cycle.
> 
> Ant


Im doing that at present its not as bad as you think. a good time to try an injectable oral as well if you are using prop as well then it can be like living like a cripple for the first week or two.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Did you experience much shut down on it Paul?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Nine Pack said:


> Did you experience much shut down on it Paul?


 No mate not as much as I expected, I did use hcg throughout the cycle though which does help...


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

> Im doing that at present its not as bad as you think. a good time to try an injectable oral as well if you are using prop as well then it can be like living like a cripple for the first week or two.


I'm using it in a bulk cycle with test C and dbol. This will be my first time on Tren hence I chose acetate so the option to bail early is there if necessary.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks Paul. I'll give this a miss as I daren't risk it. Tren really messed me up last time. Just been offered some so wanted to check it out first. Wasn't even aware it was tren tbh..

I'll just stick to me old faithful omnadren & equibol. Simple and easy recovery for an old boy like me :tongue:


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

just grabbed some today as it goes.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

paul why is recovery so important at your age? have you thought about cruising on a low dose(100-150mg per week) between cycles?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

im taking around 150mg of ace a week,good strength,condition etc no real

sides,sleeping well.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Just finished my course off with a 10 ml bottle of pro chem parabolon hex 150mg a week for the last 5 weeks with alot of cardio, could have run it for longer but it was my first time running hex and i wanted to try it, iv run acetate before.

I wasnt dissapointed with the results, lost bodyfat and gained a little muscle too, got a bit moody towards the end though and sweating in the night was bad.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> paul why is recovery so important at your age? have you thought about cruising on a low dose(100-150mg per week) between cycles?


I did that in a round about way as it happens Paul. I spent 13 months off everything after my last show and under regular checks & some repeated PCT, my test levels failed to get into double figures. I figured that the previous decade of AAS use, coupled with my age, meant that I'd need some form of TRT by now anyway so went back on a small dose of omnadren (250mg a week) and half a ml of equibol.

I will, at some point seek a prescribed form of TRT. I needed some rapid intervention as my mental state had deteriorated folowing my split with my wife, and low test was certainly making it seem worse. A few weeks into the course I felt so much better & I was better able to cope & get my life back in order so decided to keep on a trickle dose for now. I'll decrease it to one 250mg shot every other week soon I think though.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

wanna try parabolan


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Nine Pack said:


> I did that in a round about way as it happens Paul. I spent 13 months off everything after my last show and under regular checks & some repeated PCT, my test levels failed to get into double figures. I figured that the previous decade of AAS use, coupled with my age, meant that I'd need some form of TRT by now anyway so went back on a small dose of omnadren (250mg a week) and half a ml of equibol.
> 
> I will, at some point seek a prescribed form of TRT. I needed some rapid intervention as my mental state had deteriorated folowing my split with my wife, and low test was certainly making it seem worse. A few weeks into the course I felt so much better & I was better able to cope & get my life back in order so decided to keep on a trickle dose for now. I'll decrease it to one 250mg shot every other week soon I think though.


thats a good idea Paul when i cruise i use 150mg per week


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> thats a good idea Paul when i cruise i use 150mg per week


Nowt down for gettin old is there buddy? hee hee


----------



## willber328 (May 19, 2011)

my mate had a 10ml bottle of parabolan from canada he said it was gash an felt no diffrence in strength or size, tried googling the make but came up with nout he thought it was prob fake gear?


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

I have two old box, but I don't know is they are fakes or reals, some man said fakes some real can you help me, thanks friends the are box and amps from 2008 and 2009


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

from what ive seen from china parabolan raws (Trenbolone Hexahydrobenzylcarbonate) is far more expensive than tren ace or enth. is legit tren hex ugl werth the extra cost?


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

falcou said:


> I have two old box, but I don't know is they are fakes or reals, some man said fakes some real can you help me, thanks friends the are box and amps from 2008 and 2009
> 
> View attachment 80051
> View attachment 80052
> ...


Alpha pharma have a facility to check the batch no on thier website!


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Got the alpha pharma hex here myself but 76.5mg does make it a bit of a challenge...seems to have good feedback though...


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Superhorse said:


> Got the alpha pharma hex here myself but 76.5mg does make it a bit of a challenge...seems to have good feedback though...


do you still run standard tren dose with it 400-600mg? or less since its better? whats the half life of hex?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Well I'm actually about to start 700 tren, 200 test but I have no clue how to integrate 1.5ml 76.5mg parabolan amps into that without destroying myself in terms of the volume of oil...I also have tren ace and tren e here so I might just use a few amps of the alpha pharma alongside the rohm stuff...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

falcou said:


> I have two old box, but I don't know is they are fakes or reals, some man said fakes some real can you help me, thanks friends the are box and amps from 2008 and 2009
> 
> View attachment 80051
> View attachment 80052
> ...


They look incredibly shabby for AP, i have Alpha in front of me right now and it's nothing like that, however it's Sus i have


----------



## Lew1s.w (Feb 1, 2012)

Superhorse said:


> Well I'm actually about to start 700 tren, 200 test but I have no clue how to integrate 1.5ml 76.5mg parabolan amps into that without destroying myself in terms of the volume of oil...I also have tren ace and tren e here so I might just use a few amps of the alpha pharma alongside the rohm stuff...


If its proper parabolan u would only need two amps per week as its so strong from what i understand no one could manage/need any more than that. Maybe some of the more experienced bbs will be able to confirm this


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Maybe it's more pure tren but tren is still tren...


----------



## Lew1s.w (Feb 1, 2012)

Parabolan is one of those drugs which appeared briefly (Negma eventually pulled it off the market) and made a huge impact very quickly. Dan Duchaine was the first person to write about this compound in his Underground Steroid Handbook Update Newsletter. In his write up, he speculated that you wouldnt want to go over 2 amps per week of the Original Negma Product (each amp was 76mgs, and if you are wondering why thats so, its because each amp gave the user precisely 50mgs of Trenbolone, once your bodys esterases cleave off the HexaHydroBencyl Carbonate ester

Read more: http://www.steroid.com/Parabolan.php#ixzz1qopovvqB

Good luck running 700 mgs


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Iv just found out that prochem do parabolan too! got told today as soon as i get results back il post up


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

stone14 said:


> do you still run standard tren dose with it 400-600mg? or less since its better? whats the half life of hex?


At 1.5ml a pop I don't think I can do the whole thing from the alpha amps but to be honest I don't believe it's going to be way way stronger than say Rohm. A couple people on here have said as much...I'll probs chuck in 2-3 amps a week and then fill the rest with something which is less oil.


----------



## ilovewales (Apr 7, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> it certainly is better than Enthanate for lack of sides and better than Acetate for strength but i would have to run the exact same cycle but with theother 2 to be certain......all i can say is i preffered it[/QUOT
> 
> my source has offered me alpha pharma parabolan. Hes an old ex-pro and says this stuff is awesome and for best results i should pin 3 times a week. Would you agree with this??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the stuff is good i know this, 3 times a week is a good cycle


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

My current cycle used Alpha Pharma Tren Hex..absolutely love the stuff.

I ran test prop eod and the tren mon/thurs.

Going to stock up on it for future cycles


----------



## Gabbar Singh (Feb 28, 2014)

how much you used it.. what was your dosage..?? and how did you split it around the week..??


----------



## Gabbar Singh (Feb 28, 2014)

how much you used it.. what was your dosage..?? and how did you split it around the week.


----------



## Gabbar Singh (Feb 28, 2014)

how much you used it.. what was your dosage..?? and how did you split it around the week?


----------



## brightfuture7 (Mar 23, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> the stuff is good i know this, 3 times a week is a good cycle


Hey man,

read that you used ap parabolin with test p mo/wed/fri in the past and as this is exactly what im doing atm (+0.5ari eod) id like to ask you how long it took for you to see the tren working ? thanks a lot mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

brightfuture7 said:


> Hey man,
> 
> read that you used ap parabolin with test p mo/wed/fri in the past and as this is exactly what im doing atm (+0.5ari eod) id like to ask you how long it took for you to see the tren working ? thanks a lot mate


i cannot remember it was back in 2011 but it worked and worked well


----------

